# Popped My Tire!!!



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

So, i was leaving the local auto parts store buying some stuff i don't need and when i pulled out of the lot this happened!











Now this was MY fault. I'm so mad at myself but i just knicked the corner of the curb and PSHHHHH sounding like an uncontrollable BOV the tire emptied. Thankfully i have free towing for 6 years with my warranty from the dealer. Now i get to wait at home until morning comes for the dealer to open and quote me a million dollars to get a new tire. The rim wasn't damaged at all just a tiny knick you have to look for to see. 

Does anybody know how much the tire and installation will cost from the dealer?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Dont go to dealer go to discount tire way cheaper

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a peculiar situation. Its fortunate that you didn't damage the rim. Unfortunate that the tire is damaged at all, but regardless. 

The interesting thing is that I've heard that these are not identical to other tires of their kind. Basically, if you get a Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tire, which is exactly what you have, it may be different than what's on your car. I'm not 100% sure, but I did read somewhere that what we have on our cars are "OEM" spec tires with a Goodyear brand name on them. 

I'm curious to see if the new tire you get is identical to the one you blew. 

But, as noted above, don't go to the dealer; go to discount tire or another tire shop and have them find you an identical replacement.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is a peculiar situation. Its fortunate that you didn't damage the rim. Unfortunate that the tire is damaged at all, but regardless.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I've heard that these are not identical to other tires of their kind. Basically, if you get a Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tire, which is exactly what you have, it may be different than what's on your car. I'm not 100% sure, but I did read somewhere that what we have on our cars are "OEM" spec tires with a Goodyear brand name on them.
> 
> ...


You are correct all car manufactures get diffrent tirea than whay you will buy if your tires says tpc spec then they are not the same as what you will buy

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

So do you recommend taking the wheel off and taking it somewhere, because the car is at the dealer now and i don't want to have to tow it somewhere else. Also taking the wheel off i would have to leave it jacked up at the dealer which i wouldn't want to do.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

If you already have it There then your kinda stuck

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If you already have it There then your kinda stuck
> 
> Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


I figured as much, i was so frustrated when it happened i just told um to send it there. I guess ill get my quote in the morning, goodyear has the tires retailed at 199 on their website. Others have the same one for about 130. Ill just break down and pay what they tell me.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, I'm going to say you're all wrong; go to both.

Go to your tire store to find the price of the tires, then go to your dealer and say, i can get it for this at discount, match it. That way you get your tires for discount price, and if your dealership is good, they'll install for a cheaper labor rate, or more likely, for free. My mom did this 4 months ago when she got new tires for her 00 tahoe. The dealer actually gave us $10 off each tire to make sure we went to them for the install instead of wheelworks lol.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Actually, I'm going to say you're all wrong; go to both.
> 
> Go to your tire store to find the price of the tires, then go to your dealer and say, i can get it for this at discount, match it. That way you get your tires for discount price, and if your dealership is good, they'll install for a cheaper labor rate, or more likely, for free. My mom did this 4 months ago when she got new tires for her 00 tahoe. The dealer actually gave us $10 off each tire to make sure we went to them for the install instead of wheelworks lol.



I'll actually try this, thank you for your advice!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is a peculiar situation. Its fortunate that you didn't damage the rim. Unfortunate that the tire is damaged at all, but regardless.
> 
> The interesting thing is that I've heard that these are not identical to other tires of their kind. Basically, if you get a Goodyear Assurance Fuelmax tire, which is exactly what you have, it may be different than what's on your car. I'm not 100% sure, but I did read somewhere that what we have on our cars are "OEM" spec tires with a Goodyear brand name on them.
> 
> ...


I may have said something along those lines a while back. 

The Goodyear AFM's are pretty common. The dealer should have one in stock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I may have said something along those lines a while back.
> 
> The Goodyear AFM's are pretty common. The dealer should have one in stock.


So does this "OEM spec" apply to the Goodyear AFMs installed on the Eco?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

The dealer just called and said they'd need to get one if from Missouri (I'm in illinois). Their total price was $233 installed, tire was like 190 of that plus tax. FML:signs015: I told them i could get one for 170 from sears but they can't price match. He told me to bring in the new tire and they'd install it for 15 bucks. Sears of course does not have any in stock, and ordering it from them would take a few days. I already have to bum a ride to work at noon, and now my car won't be done til late afternoon. I told them to go ahead and do it for the ridiculous price, not too happy.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Dealer just called again. Now they can't get it done til tomorrow afternoon because they "missed" getting the tire in today.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Sucks that the Eco doesn't come with a spare tire.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking of buying a little steely to keep in my trunk, this was very inconvenient.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Discount Tire has them for $153 or you can try Walmart.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is my only complaint about the Cruxe Eco, no spare tire. The Fix-A-Flat is worthless in this situation, or with a bent rim. You are just stranded, for no good reason. Forget the free towing. GO to Discount Tire dot com and get an after-market rim and the Fuel Max Goodyear for $250 delivered to your door. Mounted on the rim and balanced. Yeah, it takes up some trunk space, but I am not waiting for a tow truck to take me to the dealer. And IF I need to put it on, I can drive down the road as fast at the highway speed limit, not the tire speed limit.
And forget the dealer selling you one. My dealer looked into it and apparently there is some sort of anathama to replacing the compressor and goop with a real tire. They prefer you use GM's OnStar and roadside service instead of simply being on your way in 15 minutes or less. Where I live, you can wait for a tow truck for hours.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> This is my only complaint about the Cruxe Eco, no spare tire. The Fix-A-Flat is worthless in this situation, or with a bent rim. You are just stranded, for no good reason. Forget the free towing. GO to Discount Tire dot com and get an after-market rim and the Fuel Max Goodyear for $250 delivered to your door. Mounted on the rim and balanced. Yeah, it takes up some trunk space, but I am not waiting for a tow truck to take me to the dealer. And IF I need to put it on, I can drive down the road as fast at the highway speed limit, not the tire speed limit.
> And forget the dealer selling you one. My dealer looked into it and apparently there is some sort of anathama to replacing the compressor and goop with a real tire. They prefer you use GM's OnStar and roadside service instead of simply being on your way in 15 minutes or less. Where I live, you can wait for a tow truck for hours.


I wouldn't go as far as to get an identical replacement. That will use up an unnecessary amount of space. There are some very nice looking spare tire rims out there, and you can certainly get by with the factory spare tire that came in the other Cruze trims. 

If I could get one of these in our bolt pattern, I'd be very tempted not to:


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

It took the tow truck 50 min to get my car. And It wasnt in the middle of nowhere either. The dealer did offer to pick me up and take me where I needed to be if I wanted but luckily my friend was close by.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> It took the tow truck 50 min to get my car. And It wasnt in the middle of nowhere either. The dealer did offer to pick me up and take me where I needed to be if I wanted but luckily my friend was close by.


I guess...watch the curbs next time?

:signs015:


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I guess...watch the curbs next time?
> 
> :signs015:




Lesson learned.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So much for the impressive air compressor and goo in our trunks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I still think you could have fixed it with a roll of duct tape.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I still think you could have fixed it with a roll of duct tape.


+1 on that idea! Duct tape fixes everything! Even noisy spouses!


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

I would have rather bought a roll of duct tape than a tire. I also want to live.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Every car from the factory has TPC spec tires (Tire Performance Criteria) they are often different than the replacements stocked by the tire wharehouses. The only way to be sure you are getting the same tire is to get one with the same TPC number on the side, they often have to be orderd.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Every car from the factory has TPC spec tires (Tire Performance Criteria) they are often different than the replacements stocked by the tire wharehouses. The only way to be sure you are getting the same tire is to get one with the same TPC number on the side, they often have to be orderd.



But if you take it to the dealer wouldn't they match the tires for you?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> But if you take it to the dealer wouldn't they match the tires for you?


I'm thinking they would match it for you identically. A tire shop may not be able to.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok good i never checked. They did fill it with nitrogen... even tho my other 3 have air in um lol, i noticed 3 of my tires heated up to like 38psi and my back right stayed at 35


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> Ok good i never checked. They did fill it with nitrogen... even tho my other 3 have air in um lol, i noticed 3 of my tires heated up to like 38psi and my back right stayed at 35


I'd deflate the nitrotgen one and put air back into it, lol, but that's just me.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

EcoTec said:


> But if you take it to the dealer wouldn't they match the tires for you?


Sure they will if you ask, but most places are still going to have to order a TPC tire for you.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

The same thing happend to me but mine was a pot hole the day before thanksgiving so i was down for three days and i have the eco so i dont have a spare


----------

